# Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200



## Moredread (25. Januar 2013)

*Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook, das sich wohl am ehesten als Multimedia-Notebook bezeichnen lässt. Ich nutze das Notebook zum parallelen arbeiten mit mehreren virtuellen Maschinenen, daher brauche ich viel RAM und möglichst eine Quadcore-CPU. 

Folgende Rahmendaten sind gewünscht:

Display: Matt, 17 Zoll (alternativ und weniger gerne 15 Zoll), möglichst Full HD, gute Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit, sehr gerne IPS
RAM: Kann ich selbst erweitern, es sollten aber minimalst 12 GB einbaubar sein. Rechner mit 8 GB max gehen auf keinen Fall
CPU: Vier Kerne, das heißt höchstwahrscheinlich i7
Festplatte: Kann ich natürlich selbst tauschen. Am liebsten wäre es mir allerdings, wenn das Notebook (wie bei 17-Zöllern häufig der Fall) Platz für eine zweite Platte hat, so das ich HDD und SSD mischen kann. Alternativ wäre auch eine mSATA-Schnittstelle denkbar
Lautstärke: Im Office-Betrieb sollte das Ding leise sein. Laute Notebooks sind ein No-Go. Das unter Last die Lüfter irgendwann anfangen zu rauschen, ist völlig ok. Die Lautstärke des CD/DVD/BD-Laufwerks ist mir völlig egal.
Grafik: Ich muss die aktuellen Grafikkracher nicht auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen können - hier bin ich bereit, Abstriche zu machen, es sollte aber schon ein bisschen besser sein als die typischen integrierten Lösungen.

Unter diesen Bedingungen habe ich bis jetzt folgende Notebooks gefunden:

ASUS N76VZ: 
ASUS N76VZ-V2G-T1031H i7-3610QM/8GB/1500GB/GT650/BD Notebooks kaufen bei Saturn

...allerdings habe ich einen Haufen schlechte Sachen über Asus-Notebooks gelesen. Und in den Bewertungen über das Notebook gab es einige Berichte über Verarbeitungsfehler :-/

Sony VAIO SVE1712W1EB:
Sony VAIO SVE1712W1EB 43,8cm (17,3"), Intel Core i7, 4x 2,2GHz, 6GB RAM, 750GB HDD, Win8 bei notebooksbilliger.de

                                                                                    ...allerdings streiten sich hier die Gelehrten. Offiziell werden nur 8 GB Ram unterstützt. Theoretisch müssten 12 GB möglich sein.

NEXOC m726:
Nexoc M726 / i7 4x 2,40GHz / 8GB RAM / 500GB HDD / 128GB SSD / 17,3" Full HD TFT / Nvidia GT 650M 1GB / Win7 HP bei notebooksbilliger.de

Das Gerät ist ein Traum von den Leistungsdaten. Aber - bei dem Preis? Ich bin ein wenig skeptisch; im Netz habe ich nichts über Nexoc gefunden. 

Schenker M4G XMS:
http://i49.tinypic.com/xq9eua.png

Für knapp tausend Euro ein nettes Gerät... 

Das ist meine Auswahl bis jetzt. Habt ihr ein besseres Gerät in Petto, oder ist eines der genannten möglicherweise euer Favorit?


----------



## Milchbubi (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Hallo Moredread

 das MSI GE60 bei Notebooksbilliger.de könnte etwas für dich sein
MSI GE60-i760M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-3630QM / 4GB RAM / 500GB HDD / 660M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Größe: 15,6 Zoll
 Prozessor: i7 3630qm
Grafik: GTX 660m
Full HD Display nicht spiegelnd

kommt allerdings ohne OS ( was nicht unbedingt ein nachteil sein muss)
Ram und HDD kannst du ja selbnst noch upgraden

Ist evtl sogar besser als die von dier genannten und kostet nur 799€ + Betriebssystem 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 

Milchbubi


----------



## Moredread (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*



Milchbubi schrieb:


> Ist evtl sogar besser als die von dier genannten und kostet nur 799€ + Betriebssystem
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


Oh ja, sehr . Ich habe Zugriff auf das MSDNAA; zahle also eh nichts für das OS. Habe schlicht vergessen, das zu erwähnen. Ich klick ich grad durch Berichte über's Notebook. Scheinbar leider teils schlecht verarbeitet, aber scheinbar exzellente Hardware. Sollte ich mich für das MSI entscheiden kann ich ja im Notfall vom Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen...


----------



## Termie (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

das Dell Inspiron 17R "Special Edition" wäre eventuell auch ein Kandidat.
Pro´s: i7-3630QM-Prozessor, es gehen bis 16 GB RAM, FullHD matt, Platz für 2x HDDs + 1x mSATA, vernünftiger Preis.
von der Grafik her auch recht passabel, die integrierte HD 4000 übernimmt den Windows/2D-Part, die GT 650M den Gaming-Part.


----------



## Moredread (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*



Termie schrieb:


> das Dell Inspiron 17R "Special Edition" wäre eventuell auch ein Kandidat.


 Oh ja! Sehr genial - und günstig, wenn man die Gutscheincodes nimmt. Die Verarbeitung stimmt und die Testberichte haben 'ne Menge Gutes zu berichten... klingt gut


----------



## Darkseth (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Wäre auch mein tipp, undich würde es dem Asus N76VZ vorziehen:
- Inspiron 17 R SE verarbeitung ist schon echt okay
- Neben 2 HDD Slots noch nen mSata slot (das Asus hat KEINEN mSata)
- GT 650m mit GDDR5 Speicher, und damit 10% schneller als die GT 650m mit DDR3 Speicher vom Asus
- Das ganze 300€ günstiger.

Das Asus hat lediglich (mit externem Subwoofer) besseren Sound, und ein Alu gehäuse. 

Den MSI GE 60 würde ich nicht nehmen, der ist mieserabel verarbeitet.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

One Gaming Notebook K73-2N by: One - ONE Computer Shop


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (26. Januar 2013)

Leise und gut verarbeitet währen halt die asus G55 / G75


----------



## baeckus (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Den MSI GE 60 würde ich nicht nehmen, der ist mieserabel verarbeitet.


 
Hallo!
Ich verstehe nicht warum alle immer so die Verarbeitung der MSI Geräte bemängeln.
Sie ist meist nicht schlechter als die, der Mitbewerber in der gleichen Preisklasse.
Nur die Materialien sind/wirken oft billiger als zB. von Dell und Co. und erinnert mich immer an die  nicht professionellen DSLR von Canon, die wirken auch immer wie Spielzeugkameras und machen trotzdem gute Dateien.....ich knippse allerdings mit Pentax
Ich finde es auch zweitrangig bei einem schnelllebigen  Konsumgut, was ich mir für geschätzte 40 Monate anschaffe, einen Mehrpreis für ein "Schicki/Micki-Gehäuse" zu zahlen.
Ciao baeckus


----------



## Darkseth (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Aber genau das tust du beim MSI GE 60. Aufpreis für ein schicki micki gamer gehäuse mit speed-streifen und hochglanz zu bezahlen.

Die verarbeitung wird hier bemängelt, weil sie eben doch schlechter ist als die konkurrenz. Beispielsweise die Clevo modelle von one.de/hawkforce/schenker etc sind besser verarbeitet, und Lenovo Y580 ist ebenfalls besser verarbeitet, bei etwa vergleichbarem Preis.


----------



## baeckus (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Hallo!
Ja das liest man wirklich häufiger, doch meinen die meisten nicht  Verarbeitung - sprich - Spaltmasse, sitzende Verbindunngen  passende Verschraubungen usw. sondern, wie du auch sagst - Materialwahl.
Die wirkt, das sehe ich auch so, recht billig.
Vor allem die Deckelmaterialien, der Barebones sehen aus und fühlen sich an wie Spielzeugplastik.
Wenn ich mir aber anschaue, wie schlecht die Lüfter in den Clevobarebones verbaut sind, dass einige Benutzer mit Aluklebeband für vernünftige Abdichtung und Kühlleistung sorgen, dann nehm ich lieber Spielzeugcharme.
Ciao baeckus


----------



## Moredread (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*



Darkseth schrieb:


> - Das ganze 300€ günstiger.


Das ist ein Wahnsinnspreis... gesehen und bestellt! Danke, Darkseth, das hat mir wirklich eine Menge Geld gespart!


----------



## baeckus (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Hallo Moredread!
Kannst du mal ersten Eindrücke von dem Dellteil schildern - Display/Klangqualität usw......
Ciao baeckus


----------



## Moredread (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Hallo baeckus,

das würde ich sehr gerne machen, aber das Notebook ist bis jetzt noch nicht hier eingetrudelt. Laut Notebooksbilliger werde ich wohl noch ein oder zwei Wohen warten müsse:

DELL Inspiron 17R Special Edition Notebook mit Core i7, 8GB, 1000GB, GT 650M und FULL-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Moredread (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Wie ich oben schon schrieb, ist das Notebook bereits bestellt und bezahlt. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich weitergesucht, verglichen und überlegt. Es gibt nämlich zwei Dinge, die mich am Dell-Rechner stören:

- Nur ein digitaler Monitorausgang. Das ist lästig; ich habe einen 24-Zöller, auf dem ich primär arbeite und einen Fernseher, auf dem ich Dokus u.ä. anschaue. Bei nur einem Ausgang muss ich entweder umstöpseln oder mir einen Umschalter leisten.
- Der LAN-Adapter unterstützt nur 100 MBit, aber eben kein GBit-Ethernet. Könnte ich theoretisch nachrüsten über den internen Mini-PCI-Schacht (das auf der Karte anliegende Kabel wird dann an den existierenden Port des Notebooks angeschlosssen) oder über mittels eines USB3-LAN-Sticks. Beide Lösungen sind allerdings suboptimal

Mit den hier genannten Alternativen wollte ich mich aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht zufriedengeben. Ich habe hier ein wenig die Threads durchstöbert, und da stoße ich sehr häufig auf mysn, one, hawkforce etc. Ich habe mich auf deren Seiten mal umgesehen und ein Notebook entdeckt, das meinen Wünschen entspricht - dabei allerdings knapp 300 Euro mehr kostet. Dabei würde ich gerne wissen, ob die Mehrleistung eurer Meinung nach den Mehrpreis rechtfertigt. Die Beseitigung der eben genannten Probleme wären mir ehrlich gesagt keine 300 Euro wert.

Ich notiere hier einfach mal nebeneinander die Unterschiede

Dell Inspiron 17r SE vs. One K72-2N (individuell konfiguriert)
GT550M DDR5 2GB vs. GTX670MX 3GB
100 MBit Ethernet vs. GBit-Ethernet
1*HDMI vs. 1*HDMI + 1*DVI
WLAN Centrino Wireless-N 2230 vs. Bigfoot Killer 1202
nichts vs. eSata
nichts vs. Firewire
Wartungsmöglichkeiten OK vs. Wartungsmöglichkeiten hervorragend

Mal rein aus der Perspektive der technischen Rahmendaten heraus, sind die oben genannten Punkte den Mehrpreis wert?

Ansonsten bliebe nur noch der Punkt, wie zuverlässig One im Falle eins Schadens ist. Ich habe einige schlechte Sachen gelesen, allerdings auch, dass das Supportteam (angeblich) ausgetauscht wurde und der Service bei One nun in Ordnung sei.

Bin gespannt auf eure Vorschläge, Ideen und Meinungen 

ciao

Moredread


----------



## Darkseth (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

schlechtere verarbeitung beim one. Die MSI Barebones sind nicht sooo das wahre. Ich würde hier nen Clevo vorziehen, sprich K72 2O


----------



## Moredread (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

@baeckus

Das Gerät ist angekommen, ein gutes Stück vor dem anvisierten Datum.

Meine ersten Eindrück: Das Gerät ist sauschnell. Es ist ja keine SSD eingebaut, trotzdem ist es schon ziemlich fix. Der Bildschirm ist ein Traum - um Längen besser als das, was ich von anderen Notebooks und sogar von meinem TFT gewohnt bin. Sehr hell, sehr kontrastreich und mit einer guten Blickwinkelstabilität. Die Tastatur und das Touchpad haben mich auch sehr überzeugt. Alles, was ich bis jetzt im  Chiclet-Design an Tastaturen hatte, war nicht besonders berauschend. Die Tastatur im Notebook kann mich als Vielschreiber (10 Finger blind) wirklich überzeugen.

Gut hat mir auch die vorinstallierte Software gefallen. Der Rechner ist nicht verseucht mit tausend nervigen Programmen. Ich habe gerade mal die Amazon-App gelöscht und einen Link auf dem Desktop, der auf ebay gezeigt hat. Ansonsten habe ich noch McAffee (nicht gerade mein bevorzugte Scanner, aber für lau nehme ich ihn dann doch) und MS-Office in irgendeiner Mini-Version. Ansonsten noch ein paar Apps - für ebay, Amazon, Kindle, Skype und Cyberlink Media Suite Essentials. Und natürlich das Dell Suport Center. Da ich die Apps mit einem Mausklick entfernen kann, nerven sie mich ehrlich gesagt nicht besonders. Kein Vergleich zu anderen Notebooks, die ich schon in der Hand gehalten habe.

Was mich bis jetzt noch nicht ganz überzeugt, ist die Lautstärke des Geräts. Mir ist es wichtig, das ein Notebook leise ist, wenn es im Officebetrieb arbeitet. Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt ja noch nichts optimiert. Ich werde zuerst mal ein Profil mit eingeschränkter Prozessorleistung und allen anderen möglichen Parametern erstellen; damit habe ich schon sehr viele Notebooks leiser gemacht. Allerdings möchte ich anmerken, dass das Notebook nicht laut ist. Man hört halt Lüfter rauschen, aber in keiner nervigen hohen Frequenz. Was man hört, ist ein leises, eher tiefes Grundrauschen. In einer durchschnittlich lauten Umgebung ist das schon schwer zu hören. Wenn es leise ist fällt es aber auf.

Ich werde noch ein bisschen weiter testen und dann hier berichten. Ich würde ja jetzt glatt mehr schreiben, aber ich habe noch nicht mal ein Spiel installiert . Das will ich jetzt mal machen.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (8. Februar 2013)

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## Moredread (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Mit einem angepassten Energieprofil ist das Gerät im Office-Betrieb leise - was ich jetzt noch höre, ist die Festplatte ^_^


----------



## baeckus (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Hallo Moredread!
Danke für deine ersten Eindrücke - das hört sich ja richtig gut an.
Vor allem dein Lob des Displays - was mir ja sehr wichtig ist - lässt mich aufhorchen.
Wie ist denn der Klang der eingebauten Lautsprecher, da ließt man ja sehr unterschiedliche Aussagen über die Qualität?
Ciao baeckus


----------



## Moredread (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Hi,

der Klang ist ok. Verglichen mit dem, was ich als typische Notebook-Lautsprecher bezeichnen würde, ist er exzellent. Dank Subwoofer hat man einen Bass. Ich denke aber, da wäre durchaus mehr drin. Irgendwie fehlen mir ein wenig die Höhen, und die Mitte wirkt schwach. Allerdings gibt es eine Software, mit der man den Sound einstellen kann. Damit habe ich noch nicht probiert gegenzusteuern


----------



## Neona (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Danke für's Feedback - ich denke hier werde ich dann auch zuschlagen.
Über's Display ließt man ja nicht nur hier viel gutes.
Mit dem Sound ist für mich persönlich ohnehin kein Kriterium.

Nochmals danke!


----------



## baeckus (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Hallo!
Wenn ich Außen vor lasse, dass ich m liebsten 32GB RAM hätte, wenigstens als Option darauf später aufzurüsten, ist das Dell momentan das beste Notebook wenn man sehr gute Rechenleistung gepaart mit akzeptabler Spieletauglichkeit sucht.
Die Preis/Gegenwertrelation ist exellent.
Ciao baeckus


----------



## Moredread (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Der Sound lässt sich ganz gut nach Wunsch mit der mitgelieferten Audio-Software konfigurieren. Das ist insofern wichtig, als der Sound ursprünglich noch etwas leise war. Aus irgend einem Grund hatte ich ein Soundprofil aktiviert, das auf 40 % eingestellt war - und dieser Wert ist unabhängig von der Systemlautstärke. Ich hab ihn jetzt auf 80 gestellt und werde mir wohl keine Boxen mehr kaufen. Was kleine Boxen hinkriegen, schafft das Notebook auch. Und wenn ich guten Klang will, hänge ich es eh an die Stereoanlage .

Zu einer abschließenden, greifbaren Bewertung der Lautsprecher fällt mir das Kommenta eines Kumpels ein: Er meinte, die Lautsprecher klängen wie halbwegs ordentliche Fernsehlautsprecher. 

Der Klang war für mich übrigens auch kein Kaufargument (in keinster Weise), aber ich bin positiv davon überrascht


----------



## Contor (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Hi,
ich habe das Asus N76V2 und kann es nur absolut empfehlen


----------



## baeckus (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Hallo!
Ich denke auch das das Asus ist ein gutes Gerät ist - doch kostet es bei fast identischer Austattung locker 200€ mehr als das Dell......
Ciao baeckus


----------



## Moredread (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Ah, wie ich auf Notebooksbilliger sehe (in den Kommentaren zum Gerät), hast Du das Gerät bestellt, baeckus. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass das Gerät schnell genug eintrifft und wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Moredread (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Uiuiui... bloß vorsichtig mit Treiberupdates auf dem Gerät. 

Zuerst einmal will es gar keine Treiber laden, obwohl die eindeutig auf der Webseite zur Verfügung stehen. Man kann die Treiber auf der Dell-HP ja auf unterschiedlichen Wegen herunterladen - McAfee blockiert sie alle gekonnt. Damit aber noch nicht genug: Wenn ihr mit laufendem Virenscanner die Treiber installiert, zerschießt es euch das System. Ziemlich böse; im Gerätemanager meckerte auf einmal ein USB-Controller und die GT650 war weg (Verschwunden aus dem Gerätemanager und auch nicht installierbar, weil in meinem System angeblich keine Nvidia Hardware verbaut wäre).

Durch die Deinstallation des angemeckerten USB-Treibers hat Windows automatisch den vorher installierten Treiber genommen. So habe ich immerhin das erste Problem lösen können.

Um die Grafikkarte zu installieren, musste ich beim Notebook erstmal den Stecker ziehen und den Akku abmachen - wie gut, das ich gelesen habe, das dies bei Problemen mit diesem Grafikchip üblich ist und mir dachte, ein Versuch könne nicht schaden... danach konnte ich mittels manueller Installation der Grafikkarte alles wieder zum laufen bringen 

Wenn ich bedenke, das der dämliche Virenscanner mir auch schon eine Datei gelöscht hat von einem USB Stick, weil es sich angeblich um einen Virus gehandelt hätte (natürlich OHNE Nachfrage - und es war kein Virus, es war ein heuristischer Fehlalarm) würde ich dringend empfehlen, den Virenscanner zu deinstallieren. Es nervt ständig mit Meldungen und glänzt hauptsächlich durch die von ihm verursachten Fehler. Und wer vergisst, das Ding bei einem Treiberupdate zu deaktivieren...


----------



## Neona (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multimedia-Notebook für ca. 1.200*

Das erste, ohne Witz, was ich mache wenn ich den Dell kaufe: McAfee runterwerfen. Bremst nur unnötig alles aus und verkompliziert Dinge. Der Free AV tut auch seinen Dienst + gesunder Menschenverstand.


----------

